
Use PVS-Studio to get students familiar with code analysis tools - AndreyKarpov
Our support chats and some other indirect signs showed that there are many students among our free users. Here&#x27;s the reason: PVS-Studio is now more often used by professors in courses related to software development. We are very pleased with this, and we decided to write this small article to fall under notice of other teachers. We are pleased that students become acquainted with the methodology of static code analysis in general and the PVS-Studio tool in particular. Our team will try to contribute to this trend.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;habr.com&#x2F;en&#x2F;company&#x2F;pvs-studio&#x2F;blog&#x2F;470069&#x2F;
======
AndreyKarpov
[https://habr.com/en/company/pvs-
studio/blog/470069/](https://habr.com/en/company/pvs-studio/blog/470069/)

